# Boiler Light Not Lighting Up



## driblem (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey Coffee People

I just unpacked my new Silvia and went through the advised steps when first starting up.

The machine produces warm water but the orange light doesn't turn on.

As far as I understand, it should turn on when the boiler is heating up, which is certainly the case when the machine is cold.

Do you have any advice for this case?

Love,

driblem


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Unless it's changed with later versions (I have V3) the orange light should come on whenever the element is activated, which as you say should always be the case when the machine is turned on. So it's down to troubleshooting between a blown/faulty indicator light or faulty electrics elsewhere. If the machine heats up, it suggests the former, but as you've just received this and you say new, I'd revert to the supplier as it will be covered under warranty (and possible DSR too).


----------



## Polifemo (Mar 26, 2020)

I also have this problem. I have replaced the bulb but still no light!

I have a Silvia with a PID, brand new from Seattle coffee gear. 
the machine works fine, so I am hesitant to send it for repair...


----------



## Polifemo (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi

i have the same problem with my Silvia with a PID.

the machine works fine so I don't know what to do...


----------

